# adaptateur mini-DVI --> DVI --> VGA



## HoNNiX (16 Juin 2005)

est-il possible de combiné un adaptateur mini-DVI vers DVI + un adaptateur DVI vers VGA

en fait je veux branché un 2e ecran en VGA et j'ai déjà un adaptateur DVI vers VGA donc si c'est possible je préfére acheté l'adaptateur mini-DVI vers DVI comme çà je peux brancher tous type d'écran......


----------

